# Broken Faucet Handle - Repair or Replace? [with Pictures]



## steadyboiler (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a kitchen faucet, the handle of which is broken off. Any idea if this can be fixed with any glue or silicon? If yes, then which type of glue should I use?

It's working pretty fine other than the handle being broken.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would replace it. They have those basic kitchen faucets everyday for 39.00 dollars at any big box store. Silicon and glue won't last long. Just my opinion.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks to me there is a set screw intended to set against the flat on the stem. Possibly a new screw if the cup on the original isn't what it once was and maybe a drop or two of blue thread locker on the threads.

I'm thinking ace hardware would have both of those items and a single screw rather than a complete assortment set.

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/threadlockers.shtml

http://www.amazon.com/Hillman-Group...TF8&qid=1441734039&sr=8-10&keywords=set+screw


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

What exactly is broken?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can get just the single lever handle online or a local plumbing place. Same thing with the stem on the ball. You can get a kit from Ace Hardware to replace the ball and gaskets.

That handle looks like the Lasco by Delta handle. http://www.amazon.com/LASCO-HL-51I-...ingle+lever+replacement+handle+kitchen+faucet


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Put the handle back on and tighten the set screw with an allen wrench


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks to me like you need a complete Delta rebuild kit. You can get them from a plumbing supply house or big box stores. If the set-screw is "frozen" in the handle, you'll need that too.

My daughter says, "Don't forget to shut off both hot and cold supplies below the sink before removing anything." She learned the hard way. :biggrin2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

danpik said:


> Put the handle back on and tighten the set screw with an allen wrench


They cannot, because the pot metal is broken off. That is why they need the new one.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> They cannot, because the pot metal is broken off. That is why they need the new one.


Must be I can't see that. I see a set screw and the stem looks good to me. But, what do I know.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

danpik said:


> Must be I can't see that. I see a set screw and the stem looks good to me. But, what do I know.


The set screw is there.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

danpik said:


> Must be I can't see that. I see a set screw and the stem looks good to me. But, what do I know.


Missed it until now. Oval below is the set-screw and arrow points to the access hole.








Don't remember one with set-screw in that location. Maybe the post on the ball isn't broken and the set-screw just loosened.

Hopefully OP is watching and will post the final resolution.


----------

